# My Living Room....



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

LR setup. 








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Looks good!


----------



## ps3forlife (Apr 13, 2014)

Looks good. List some of the equipment used in this setup. I really like the looks of those towers. Nice setup I'll bet it sounds great.


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

ps3forlife said:


> Looks good. List some of the equipment used in this setup. I really like the looks of those towers. Nice setup I'll bet it sounds great.


Sure. 

Onkyo HT-R590 (time to upgrade)(but still packs power). JBL E90 towers (recently purchased on craiglist). Polk Audio CS10 center. Auiofile 583LR towers (setup as surrounds for now). Onkyo bookshelf front high surrounds. Onkyo 10 inch sub. Cerwin Vega 10 inch sub.

Toys.....Gears of War limited edition 360. Assassins Creed limited edition PS3. Directv HD DVR. Xbox One.

I just bought those towers......I have to say....they sound Awesome! I am really happy with my new towers. They sound so crystal clear and they can put out some sound. They replaced my Audiofile towers. Those towers are now being used as my surrounds. IDEAs? Should I keep them as surrounds?

Did i mention I am in love with my E90's? 

I am fixing to purchase a Sony STR-DN1050. This will replace my STR-DN840 in the gameroom. In turn the 840 will replace the Onkyo 590. In turn the Onkyo will replace the Onkyo in the garage. thx. :sn:


----------



## ps3forlife (Apr 13, 2014)

I think the setup looks amazing. I love those towers. I would keep the surrounds the way you have them. I just got a set of Polk m70 series 2 and love them. I'm glad you love the JBL's.


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

thx> nice polks>


----------

